# HANDLEY-PAGE VICTOR



## Ron Handgraaf (Sep 23, 2007)

Another RAF V-Bomber.
Pilot's Notes for Victor B.Mk.2
Part 1. Description and management of system.
141 pages and very interesting!

Regards

Ron

Handley-Page Victor B.Mk.1


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ron....
Awesome stuff...have you got the other parts ???


----------

